# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vdsl στην Πειραικη - Κατάσταση Τρελας

## malawi

Καλησπερα .

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και μετά από αρκετό σκάψιμο παντού στην περιοχή μου στην Πειραϊκή του Πειραιά εγκαταστάθηκαν νέες καμπίνες κατασκευής Vodafone αναπτύσσοντας ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ δίκτυο vdsl στην Περιοχη μας που χωλαίνει ακομα και στην adsl. 

Προς το παρόν είμαι συνδρομητής COSMOTE στην οποία εδώ και 1 μήνα κοντεύουμε να φτάσουμε σε επίπεδα ταχύτητας dialup , καθώς από ταχύτητα 12+ που ήμουν καρφωμένος εδώ και χρόνια, σταδιακά φτάσαμε μέσα στον τελευταίο μήνα στο 8mbps χωρίς υποτίθεται να συμβαίνει κάτι κατά τους ίδιους (έξω είναι νύχτα και προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν πως είναι μέρα).

Και μέσα σ όλα αυτά και ενώ μπήκαν από τη Vodafone μεγαλοπρεπείς αφίσες που διαφημίζουν στις στάσεις λεωφορείων της περιοχής πως έφτασε το vdsl στην πόρτα μας , κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στο site τους και βγάζει αρνητικό, μιλάω με το customer και μου λέει πως δεν έχει πάρει η περιοχή vdsl αγνοώντας και τις καμπίνες ενώ φυσικά COSMOTE και λοιποί αγνοούν ακομα και την περιοχή (αλλά η ταχύτητα μου συνεχίζει να πέφτει και όσο δηλώνω βλάβη στην COSMOTE , ο κάθε Τεχνικος που κάνει απομακρυσμένες ρυθμίσεις ρίχνει κ άλλο την ταχύτητα και κλείνει τη βλάβη ως επιδιορθωμενη).

Οι καμπίνες φυσικά της Vodafone στέκουν αγέρωχες και στολίζουν την περιοχή (προφανώς τις έβαλαν για ντεκόρ)

Και ρωτάω: τι συμβαίνει ρε παιδιά;;;;;;;;;   :Rant:

----------


## xristosp

Παντού τα ίδια και Νεο Κοσμο και Αγιο Αρτεμιο οι καμπινες εχουν μπει εδω και 1 χρονο και εχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθει και όλοι κάνουν τους ανήξερους δεξια και αριστερα....

----------


## malawi

Οι δικές μας έχουν ήδη και γκράφιτι πανω

----------


## drberto

Σ'εμενα που εχουν μπει καμπινες του ΟΤΕ κι οχι της voda,βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα η voda κι οχι ο ΟΤΕ.Λεω τυχερος ειμαι μιας που εχω το τηλ στη voda,αντε να ζητησω vdsl.Ζηταω,μιλαω στο τηλ καμια 20ρια μερες,μου στελνουν και το router,και τελικα μου λενε οτι δεν μπορουν να με αναβαθμισουν,και μου εμεινε και το ρουτερ αμανατι.Βλεπω και το συγχρονισμο να πεφτει..απο 15-16 που ειχαμε ξεκινησει το 2016,πεσαμε γυρω στα 14 και τωρα ειμαι στα 11200...ΓΤΠ ειναι ΟΛΟΙ

----------


## malawi

Το εξωπραγματικό είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει στη γραμμή μου εντελώς ξαφνικά. 

Δεν έχει αλλάξει το attenuation της γραμμής (28), το snr margin είναι σταθερό στα 8 οπως ήταν και παρολαυτα πριν 1 μήνα Κλείδωνα στα 12700 μετά μια βδομάδα στα 11300 μετά μια βδομάδα στα 9800 και τώρα στα 8200. 

Και όταν δηλώνω βλάβη χαμηλής ταχύτητας στην COSMOTE δυσκολεύονται ακομα και να τη δηλώσουν γιατί λέει ο μέσος όρος της περιοχής ξεκινάει από τα 7mbps οποτε είμαι οκ! 

Και την ίδια στιγμή η Vodafone μου λέει πως θα πιάσω 15mbps σε εκείνη.

Τα σπας ή δεν τα σπας κύριε πρόεδρε???

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλησπερα .
> 
> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και μετά από αρκετό σκάψιμο παντού στην περιοχή μου στην Πειραϊκή του Πειραιά εγκαταστάθηκαν νέες καμπίνες κατασκευής Vodafone αναπτύσσοντας ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ δίκτυο vdsl στην Περιοχη μας που χωλαίνει ακομα και στην adsl. 
> 
> Προς το παρόν είμαι συνδρομητής COSMOTE στην οποία εδώ και 1 μήνα κοντεύουμε να φτάσουμε σε επίπεδα ταχύτητας dialup , καθώς από ταχύτητα 12+ που ήμουν καρφωμένος εδώ και χρόνια, σταδιακά φτάσαμε μέσα στον τελευταίο μήνα στο 8mbps χωρίς υποτίθεται να συμβαίνει κάτι κατά τους ίδιους (έξω είναι νύχτα και προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν πως είναι μέρα).
> 
> Και μέσα σ όλα αυτά και ενώ μπήκαν από τη Vodafone μεγαλοπρεπείς αφίσες που διαφημίζουν στις στάσεις λεωφορείων της περιοχής πως έφτασε το vdsl στην πόρτα μας , κάνω έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στο site τους και βγάζει αρνητικό, μιλάω με το customer και μου λέει πως δεν έχει πάρει η περιοχή vdsl αγνοώντας και τις καμπίνες ενώ φυσικά COSMOTE και λοιποί αγνοούν ακομα και την περιοχή (αλλά η ταχύτητα μου συνεχίζει να πέφτει και όσο δηλώνω βλάβη στην COSMOTE , ο κάθε Τεχνικος που κάνει απομακρυσμένες ρυθμίσεις ρίχνει κ άλλο την ταχύτητα και κλείνει τη βλάβη ως επιδιορθωμενη).
> 
> Οι καμπίνες φυσικά της Vodafone στέκουν αγέρωχες και στολίζουν την περιοχή (προφανώς τις έβαλαν για ντεκόρ)
> ...


Φαντάζομαι (και γω στο ίδιο Α/Κ είμαι, προς Πασαλιμάνι) ότι για να εμφανίσει οτιδήποτε το site τους, πρέπει πρώτα να λανσάρουν γενικότερα τα νέα πακέτα 100 Mbps κτλ κι αυτοί. Οι δε άλλοι ISP (Cosmote...Wind...Nova & Cyta αν συνδεθουν χονδρική με όλους) λογικά θα έχουν διαθεσιμότητα πιο μετά από την ίδια τη Vodafone.

Υπήρχε η φήμη αρχικά ότι 27/11 θα λάνσαρε αλλά μάλλον καθυστέρησαν, άγνωστο για πότε. Πάντως οι καμπίνες της Vodafone έχουν ρεύμα, ευτυχώς, γιατί αν δεν είχαν θα μιλάγαμε για μήνες ακόμα αναμονής ενώ τώρα ίσως στις επόμενες λίγες μέρες να πάρουν μπρος.

Υπομονή, Χριστούγεννα έρχονται, lots of good cheer and ho ho ho  :Razz:

----------


## malawi

Και επειδή η τρέλα καλά κρατεί, σήμερα το site της Vodafone έδειξε πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl 50 στην περιοχή μου..

Πιστεύοντας πως είναι απλά λάθος πήρα τηλέφωνο για να με γειωσουν... 

Και όμως! Ήδη τρέχει αίτηση μου καθώς μου επιβεβαίωσαν πως ενώ προχτές δεν έδινε διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην περιοχή μου, σήμερα υπάρχει.

Ελπίζω μόνο να μη φάμε καμιά μεγαλοπρεπή φόλα!!

----------


## drberto

> Και επειδή η τρέλα καλά κρατεί, σήμερα το site της Vodafone έδειξε πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl 50 στην περιοχή μου..
> 
> Πιστεύοντας πως είναι απλά λάθος πήρα τηλέφωνο για να με γειωσουν... 
> 
> Και όμως! Ήδη τρέχει αίτηση μου καθώς μου επιβεβαίωσαν πως ενώ προχτές δεν έδινε διαθεσιμότητα vdsl στην περιοχή μου, σήμερα υπάρχει.
> 
> Ελπίζω μόνο να μη φάμε καμιά μεγαλοπρεπή φόλα!!


Σου ευχομαι να ειναι πραγματικη η διαθεσιμοτητα και να συνδεθεις γρηγορα και με τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα,γιατι σ'εμενα που εδειξε διαθεσιμοτητα τελικα μετα απο 20 μερες διαδικασιων πηρα τον π..λο.

----------


## malawi

Ο θεός βοηθός! Συμβαίνουν πάντως παράξενα πράγματα. Μόλις με πήρε 1 τεχνικός της COSMOTE να μου ανακοινώσει πως ενεργοποιήθηκε η vdsl στην περιοχή και πως αν θέλω μπορούν να με καλέσουν απ το 13888 να προχωρήσω.

Τι να πω; Χτες το βραδυ έστειλα τα δικαιολογητικά στην Vodafone. Να το έμαθαν τόσο γρήγορα;;;

----------


## puffy

νταξ δεν ξερω απο providing πως τα παει η vf, αλλα αφου ειναι δικες τους καμπινες, το βελτιστο ειναι ο παροχος που εχει τις καμπινες. 
και τους πελατες του προφανως καβατζωνει καλυτερα, και αν κατι χρειαστει δεν εχεις μεσαζοντες και δεν πεταει το μπαλακι ο ενας στον αλλο.

----------


## drberto

> νταξ δεν ξερω απο providing πως τα παει η vf, αλλα αφου ειναι δικες τους καμπινες, το βελτιστο ειναι ο παροχος που εχει τις καμπινες. 
> και τους πελατες του προφανως καβατζωνει καλυτερα, και αν κατι χρειαστει δεν εχεις μεσαζοντες και δεν πεταει το μπαλακι ο ενας στον αλλο.


Αυτο που λες θα ηταν το λογικο,το σωστο.Εχω υποψιες ομως οτι ολοι προσπαθουν να τραβηξουν νεους πελατες,ενω τους υπαρχοντες συνδρομητες τους εχουν ψιλοκλασμενους γιατι τους θεωρουν δεδομενους.

----------


## malawi

Με κάλεσαν τελικά από την COSMOTE να μου πουν πως ενεργοποιήθηκε το vdsl στην περιοχή, πως η καταβύθιση της ταχύτητας μου οφείλεται σε αυτό και πως αν θέλω ταχύτητες να αναβάθμιση σε vdsl.

Τους είπα πως θα την ανεβάσω την ταχύτητα μου με vdsl στη Vodafone. Παγωτό ο εκπροσωπος

----------


## drberto

> Με κάλεσαν τελικά από την COSMOTE να μου πουν πως ενεργοποιήθηκε το vdsl στην περιοχή, πως η καταβύθιση της ταχύτητας μου οφείλεται σε αυτό και πως αν θέλω ταχύτητες να αναβάθμιση σε vdsl.
> 
> Τους είπα πως θα την ανεβάσω την ταχύτητα μου με vdsl στη Vodafone. Παγωτό ο εκπροσωπος


Καλα τους ειπες.Τι σημαινει οτι η "καταβυθιση της ταχυτητας οφειλεται στην ενεργοποιηση του VDSL";Με το ζορι δηλαδη να βαλεις VDSL αλλιως απο 10 που επιανες (λεω τυχαια),θα πας στο 5;Εκβιασμος.

----------


## malawi

Από 12,7 που έπιανα ειμαι στα 8,1. 

Στεγνός εκβιασμός ο οποίος συνοδεύτηκε με το γνωστό κερασάκι του πέναλτι. Του είπα πως: αγαπητε δε με τρομάζουν τα 126€ του πέναλτι, ειδικά λόγω της μη εξυπηρέτησης από σας θα χαρώ να τα πληρώσω. 

Κατάλαβε πως δεν τον έπαιρνε και με ενημέρωσε πως πιθανόν να με καλέσουν κ από άλλο τμήμα για προσφορά. Κοινώς μαλάκωσε και ρούφηξε το αβγό του

----------


## nick_v

Καλησπέρα και από μένα,
Δεν είχα χρόνο τόσο καιρό να γράψω κάτι, αλλά έφτασε ο κόσμπος στο χτένι. Πειραϊκή μένω και γω, και είμαι εδώ και 3 χρόνια στην wind. Αρχικά οι ταχύτητες που είχα ήταν ικανοποιητικές, κλείδωνε γύρω στα 15 down και γύρω στο 900 up. Το πρόβλημα μου ξεκινησε όταν είδα τις διαφημήσεις της voda στις στάσεις των λεωφορείων "VDSL στην Πειραϊκή". Ωπα λέω, σωθήκαμε. Και μάλιστα μετά απο μερικές μέρες είχα και "επίσκεπτη" στο σπίτι που διαφήμιζε το προϊόν του με "τρομερή" τιμή 33,50 και εγγύηση ταχυτητας. Ολά αυτά πριν απο 2 μήνες περίπου μιας και τον τύπο τον καληνύχτισα λόγο του ότι "ήμουν" ευχαριστημένος στον πάροχο που ήμουν. Απο εκείνη την ημερά μέχρι και σήμερα, περιέργος έχω χάσει πάνω απο το 50% τις ταχύτητας που είχα σημέρα κλείδωσε στα 8. Σε ανεπάληλες κλήσεις προς το τεχνικό τμήμα της wind η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν ότι είμαι ο τυχερός της περιοχής που έχω τέτοιες ταχύτητες ?! και για αυτούς το θέμα είναι λήξας και δεν είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα. Είχαν δε το θράσος να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο και να μου προτείνουν ανανέωση συμβολαίου διότι λήγει στις 9/1. Και εδω έρχομαι να ρωτήσω εσάς, αφού πρώτα έχω είδη επισκευτεί ένα κατάστημα voda και μου είπαν ότι σε περίπτωση αλλαγής πάροχου καλό θα ήταν να κάνω κίνηση ένα μήνα πρίν την λήξη του παλιού μου συμβολαίου έτσι ώστε να έχουν τον χρόνο που χρειάζονται. Και εγώ τώρα ρωτάω, έχει πάρει κανείς vdsl στην πειραϊκή? μιλάω για περιοχή απο σκαφάκη έως σχολή ναυτικών δοκίμων. Σήμερα είδα και εγώ ότι στο site για την διεύθυνση μου δίνει ενω την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα δεν έδινε (αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί τις διαφημήσεις δεν θυμάμαι απο πότε τις βλέπω στον δρόμο). Τελικά ισχύει ή θα περιμένω κανά δίμηνο?
Συγνώμη που κούρασα αλλα είμαι αγανακτισμένος με την κοροϊδια (όχι ότι η voda είναι καλύτερη)

----------


## filip29

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα την κοντοχωριανή! 
> Βρίσκομαι κι εγώ επί της Λυγινού αλλά κάνω γωνία με Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους. Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω την πτωχή 24άρα σε 100άρα της Wind, καθ' ότι σ' αυτήν είμαι συνδρομητής. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω, μιας που γνωρίζετε καλύτερα από μένα:
> 1) Πού είναι αυτές οι περιβόητες καμπίνες???
> 2) Είναι κάποιος κοντά μου σχετικά, να μου πεί τί πιάνει?
> 3) Μήπως η ίνα είναι στο dslam στη Φρεαττύδα κι από εκεί έρχεται πάνω σε κουτσή χελώνα με χαλκο?
> 4) Η Wind δίνει εγγύηση ταχύτητος, όπως ισχυρίζεται η Vodafone ή θα πιάσουμε 24 σε 100άρα και θα γελάνε τα τσιμέντα?
> 5) Φίλε malawi η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες με το καπάκι της Vodafone που βρίσκεται? Αν σου πω ότι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τίποτα, θα με πιστέψεις?! 
> ...


Καλησπερα εγω μένω σχετικά κοντα στην σχολη δοκιμών και παίρνω απο δίκτυο vodafone μεσω οτε 

1)οι καμπινες ειναι συνήθως κοντα στο καφαο που παίρνεις αν βρεις το καφαο σου Κοιτα εκει τριγύρω ή στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο κάποιες φορές και θα δεις και την καμπίνα (δεν γράφει τιποτα επάνω) 

2) σχολη δοκιμών με 50ρα vdsl κλειδώνω στα 51 και 5 upload 

3)Οχι μέχρι την καμπίνα έρχεται η οπτική αυτο που λες εσυ ηταν παλιά τωρα με το vectoring η οπτική ίνα έρχεται μέχρι την καμπίνα

4)αυτο δεν το γνωρίζω 

5)ουτε αυτο το γνωρίζω καλύτερα να σου απαντήσει ο malawi  :Razz:

----------


## nick_v

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα την κοντοχωριανή! 
> Βρίσκομαι κι εγώ επί της Λυγινού αλλά κάνω γωνία με Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους. Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω την πτωχή 24άρα σε 100άρα της Wind, καθ' ότι σ' αυτήν είμαι συνδρομητής. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω, μιας που γνωρίζετε καλύτερα από μένα:
> 1) Πού είναι αυτές οι περιβόητες καμπίνες???
> 2) Είναι κάποιος κοντά μου σχετικά, να μου πεί τί πιάνει?
> 3) Μήπως η ίνα είναι στο dslam στη Φρεαττύδα κι από εκεί έρχεται πάνω σε κουτσή χελώνα με χαλκο?
> 4) Η Wind δίνει εγγύηση ταχύτητος, όπως ισχυρίζεται η Vodafone ή θα πιάσουμε 24 σε 100άρα και θα γελάνε τα τσιμέντα?
> 5) Φίλε malawi η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες με το καπάκι της Vodafone που βρίσκεται? Αν σου πω ότι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τίποτα, θα με πιστέψεις?! 
> ...


Καλημέρα και απο μένα που βρίσκομαι και εγώ επι της Λυγινου.

1) Κατόπιν ερώτησης που έκανα για την ποιό κοντινή καμπίνα σε μένα, απάντηση πηρα απο την vodafone και βρίσκετε επι της Σημίτου.
2) Με vdsl 50 απο vodafone εμένα "κλειδώνει" στα 51200/5120
3) Θεωρώ ότι είναι οπτική μέχρι την καμπίνα αφου έχουν κάνει τόσες τρύπες τριγύρω μας.
4) Εγγύηση όπως θές εσύ δυστυχώς δεν δίνει κανείς. Όπως θέλουν αυτοί, δίνουν όλοι. ο νοών νοείτω.
5) Αν κοιτάξεις καλύτερα εκεί που καταλήγουν τα χαντάκια με την φρέσκια άσφαλτο στον δρόμο θα δεις και τα περιβόητα καπάκια της vf. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## Bernadi7

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ γειτονάκια για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Μια τελευταία ερώτηση, τ' ορκίζομαι, τελευταία!!  :Smile:  
H Wind "πατάει" στα κουτάκια της Vodafone 'η έχει δικά της?

----------


## nick_v

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ γειτονάκια για τις απαντήσεις σας.
> Μια τελευταία ερώτηση, τ' ορκίζομαι, τελευταία!!  
> H Wind "πατάει" στα κουτάκια της Vodafone 'η έχει δικά της?


Απο τι ξέρω χρησιμοποιεί το δικτυο της VF.

----------


## Bernadi7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο και τις απαντήσεις  :Smile:

----------


## malawi

Φίλοι!!! Μετά από την ταλαιπωρία της αρκούδας όλο αυτό το διάστημα, συνδέθηκα σήμερα σε 50αρα καθαρή από  COSMOTE τελικά.

Κούμπωσα και σεταρα και δικό μου ρουτερ (tp-link vr600v) που είχα αγοράσει και πάμε σφαίρα! Και τηλεφωνία και Ίντερνετ!

----------


## Sovjohn

Ένα δάκρυ κύλησε  :Razz:  καλορίζικη!

Α, ώστε παίζει και με άλλο router η cosmote ε? Δίνει τα usernames/passwords τηλεφωνίας?

----------


## malawi

Με το ζόρι... και με λίγη πίεση !!!! Και κάνοντας ένα αίτημα !!!! Και περιμένοντας και καμία ωριτσα να το σκεφτούν!!!

Και με κάμποσες κινδυνολογίες!!! 


Τελικά όμως όλα γίνονται!!

----------


## silverblue

Ωραίος malawi! Να την χαρείς την 50άρα! Αν μπορείς κάνε κανένα tracert να δούμε τι δρομολόγηση κάνει. Το χω απορία μιας και έχεις ΟΤΕ και περνάει από καμπίνες της Vodafone. Επίσης ξέρεις πόση περίπου απόσταση έχεις από την καμπίνα; Για να δούμε σε πόσα μέτρα αντιστοιχεί το attenuation σου.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ωραίος malawi! Να την χαρείς την 50άρα! Αν μπορείς κάνε κανένα tracert να δούμε τι δρομολόγηση κάνει. Το χω απορία μιας και έχεις ΟΤΕ και περνάει από καμπίνες της Vodafone. Επίσης ξέρεις πόση περίπου απόσταση έχεις από την καμπίνα; Για να δούμε σε πόσα μέτρα αντιστοιχεί το attenuation σου.


Θα στην λύσω εγώ την απορία  :Razz: 

Δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά η Vodafone.

Tracing route to benetworks.be [185.142.1.15]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.1.1]
  2    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  80.106.125.16
  3    15 ms    14 ms    15 ms  nyma-asr99b-kory-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.241.217]
  4    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  kolasr01-hu-0-1-0-3.ath.OTEGlobe.gr [62.75.3.153]
  5    61 ms    60 ms    63 ms  62.75.4.2
  6    63 ms    64 ms    62 ms  ae1.telecity2-ixr.openpeering.nl [80.249.209.197]
  7    63 ms    63 ms    63 ms  nikhef-cr.openpeering.nl [217.170.0.241]
  8    57 ms    58 ms    58 ms  82.150.151.27
  9    64 ms    64 ms    64 ms  185.142.1.15

Trace complete.

Μόνο το DSLAM στην καμπίνα δίνει, τα πάντα πάνε στον ΟΤΕ (φαντάζομαι συνδέονται σε επίπεδο Α/Κ, πάντως από vodafone IP δεν περνάει τίποτα).

Έχω attenuation... χμμ... 5 νομίζω και είμαι με χάρτη 40μ. από την καμπίνα (καλωδιακά λογικά 50-60).

----------


## silverblue

Ναι βλέπω πας απευθείας στον bras που λογικά είναι κάπου στον Κορυδαλλό; (Μάλλον) 
Περίμενα να δω κάποιο link με Πειραιά.

Η διαδρομή του χαλκού σου είναι σπίτι -> καφάο ΟΤΕ -> καμπίνα Vodafone οπότε η απόσταση πόσο είναι έτσι; Εκτός αν έτσι εννοείς 50-60.

----------


## mgialitak

> Φίλοι!!! Μετά από την ταλαιπωρία της αρκούδας όλο αυτό το διάστημα, συνδέθηκα σήμερα σε 50αρα καθαρή από  COSMOTE τελικά.
> 
> Κούμπωσα και σεταρα και δικό μου ρουτερ (tp-link vr600v) που είχα αγοράσει και πάμε σφαίρα! Και τηλεφωνία και Ίντερνετ!


Καλησπέρα,

σε ποια οδό είσαι στην πειραϊκή?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## malawi

Στην Αλικαρνασσου φίλε μου...

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## nick_v

Καλημέρα και πάλι,

Τελικά, μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια για να καταλάβουν οτι το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν δικό μου και αυτό αποδείχτηκε αλλάζοντας κάρτα στην καμπίνα, έχουμε το θεμιτό αποτέλεσμα....



Που για μένα θα μπορούσε να ήταν και λίγο καλύτερο.... αλλα απο το τίποτα, κάτι είναι.

----------


## theopan

> Καλημέρα και πάλι,
> 
> Τελικά, μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια για να καταλάβουν οτι το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν δικό μου και αυτό αποδείχτηκε αλλάζοντας κάρτα στην καμπίνα, έχουμε το θεμιτό αποτέλεσμα....
> 
> 
> 
> Που για μένα θα μπορούσε να ήταν και λίγο καλύτερο.... αλλα απο το τίποτα, κάτι είναι.


Καλύτερο να είναι;;; Τέρμα είσαι. Δεν πάει παραπάνω. Εκτός του ότι δεν παίρνουμε ποτέ τοις μετρητοίς τι λέει το speedtest, τα ψιλά που σε χωρίζουν από τα ακριβώς 50/5 είναι ασφαλώς το overhead που υπάρχει παντού και πάντα.

----------


## NMand

Ύστερα από περίπου 10 ημέρες αναμονής απέκτησα και εγώ την 50 μου από Cosmote  :Clap: 
(Χατζηκυριάκειο - Σοφοκλέους - Κοντά στον Αγ. Νείλο)

----------


## sakis.kom

Καλορίζικο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpaoboud

εδω ειμαστε μετα απο αρκετη διαμαχη με τη νοβα με αποδεσμευσαν χωρις πεναλτι και σημερα μετα απο 10 ημερες αναμονη συνδεθηκα στη vodafon vdsl και εχω και εγω την 50αρα μου
Πατήστε στην εικόνα για να τη δείτε σε μεγέθυνση.  Όνομα: Χωρίς τίτλο.png  Εμφανίσεις: 14  Μέγεθος: 27,5 KB  ID: 192609

----------


## mgialitak

> εδω ειμαστε μετα απο αρκετη διαμαχη με τη νοβα με αποδεσμευσαν χωρις πεναλτι και σημερα μετα απο 10 ημερες αναμονη συνδεθηκα στη vodafon vdsl και εχω και εγω την 50αρα μου
> Πατήστε στην εικόνα για να τη δείτε σε μεγέθυνση.  Όνομα: Χωρίς τίτλο.png  Εμφανίσεις: 14  Μέγεθος: 27,5 KB  ID: 192609


Καλησπέρα,

σε ποια περιοχή είσαι στην πειραϊκή?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mpaoboud

χατζ/κειο κοντα στο ορφανοτροφειο

----------


## larous

Την Πεμπτη αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη μου απο 50 σε 100. Εγινε η αιτηση και μεσα σε 2 ημερες ολοκληρωθηκε χωρις αλλαγη εξοπλισμου.
Στο speedtest εβγαλε dl 105,90 και up 28.40 .
Το router συγκρονιζει σε Actual Rate(Up/Down) 30717/113457 kbps. Εως τωρα καμια αποσυνδεση. 
Μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος με τη Vodafone.

----------


## PEPES

> Την Πεμπτη αναβαθμιστηκε η γραμμη μου απο 50 σε 100. Εγινε η αιτηση και μεσα σε 2 ημερες ολοκληρωθηκε χωρις αλλαγη εξοπλισμου.
> Στο speedtest εβγαλε dl 105,90 και up 28.40 .
> Το router συγκρονιζει σε Actual Rate(Up/Down) 30717/113457 kbps. Εως τωρα καμια αποσυνδεση. 
> Μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος με τη Vodafone.


Το 30 στο upload δεν καταλαβαίνω...απο όσο ξέρω είναι 10....το rural έχει 30...

----------


## larous

Τι να σου πω, δε ξερω. Παντως upload σε torrent εκανα με 2,8 mbps περιπου.

----------


## PEPES

Μια χαρα είσαι πάντως και στο download εισαι πανω απο 100...κομπλε!Αν και εχεις χαμηλό snr και αρκετά λάθη για το uptime της γραμμής....anyway..

----------


## larous

> Μια χαρα είσαι πάντως και στο download εισαι πανω απο 100...κομπλε!Αν και εχεις χαμηλό snr και αρκετά λάθη για το uptime της γραμμής....anyway..


Το snr ναι συμφωνω, αλλα για τα error δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι και τοσα πολλα για το uptime της γραμμης. Εχω δει ακομα και σε 30αρες με λιγοτερο uptime αρκετες χιλιαδες errors παραπανω χωρις ουσιαστικα να επηρεαζει καπου τη γραμμη

----------


## PEPES

Ίσως και εγώ να κρινώ με βαση την δική μου 50αρα...μαζεύει περιπου 150 λάθη στους τρεις μηνες uptime....βεβαίως απ την στιγμη που δεν εχεις κάποιο θέμα..όλα καλά και καλοριζικη!!

----------


## larous

> Ίσως και εγώ να κρινώ με βαση την δική μου 50αρα...μαζεύει περιπου 150 λάθη στους τρεις μηνες uptime....βεβαίως απ την στιγμη που δεν εχεις κάποιο θέμα..όλα καλά και καλοριζικη!!


Τα 150 λαθη σε 90 μερες uptime ειναι απειροελαχιστο. Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω

----------


## GReddy

Καλησπέρα,μένω στην Πατριάρχου Ιωακείμ και Δραγούμη και έχω Forthnet adsl.Σε ερώτηση στο τεχνικό τμήμα της Forthnet μου είπαν πως ενώ υπάρχουν οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί για την περιοχή μου ακόμα (Φρεαττύδα)και να περιμένω.
Μήπως έχει συνδεθεί κανείς με vdsl Forthnet κοντά μου ;;διάβασα όλο το thread και δεν είδα κάποιον.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν θα δώσει η Forthnet μέσω των καμπίνων της Vodafone;

----------

